# Detritus worms?



## tous (Jun 22, 2017)

Like the ones seen here?






Does anyone know an actual specific name for them? Or where I can get some? I love them.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Have you looked up live blackworm cultures? They look similar to what you showed and can be kept in an aquarium until something eats them. Apparently they can come with leeches so inspection and cleaning beforehand is a good idea.

A few people on here and elsewhere sell them.


----------



## AustinLear (Apr 17, 2013)

Grindal worms are a good substitute as well, easy to culture and can be done in a tupperware container.


----------



## tous (Jun 22, 2017)

Have had black worms, more just curious exactly what these are. Thanks tho!


----------



## Aquatic (Jul 30, 2021)

Detritus worms are members of a family of Oligochaeta worms called Naididae.
Oligochaeta is a subclass of animals, primarily composed of aquatic and terrestrials worms. These worms look like thin, pointy strings. They are white-brown in color and are commonly seen wiggling between pebbles.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Detritus worms is a generic name for worms or worm like creatures they don’t know the identity of.

Those in the video are most likely tubifex or microfex worms









Dero Microflex Worms Care Sheet


Dero / Mircoflex Worms (dero Digitata) Dero Worm Background Dero Digitata or Dero Worms Are a Very Small Clear to Reddish Colored Annelid and Range Usually from 6 to 32….




cflas.org





this is a good little care sheet would work for black worms, tubifex or dero/microfex worms

That’s actually my picture that they used.
Unfortunately I am no longer really in the hobby asides from some turtles.
The person I sold my cultures to lost them.

you could try








Carolina.com






m.carolina.com





they might be able to ship you them or have a partner in Ontario I’m not sure
won’t be cheap to get a starter but it’s worth it IMO especially if you’re breeding things that start out very small and require live foods 

you can also co-culture them with daphnia

I hope this helps


----------

